# Federwegerhöhung im Root Miller



## Lassemann (6. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute!
Ich war heute bei Rose in Bocholt und habe auch mal nachgefragt, wie es denn so aussieht, wenn ich bei meinem Root Miller den Federweg von 140mm auf 150 oder 160mm erhöhen möchte!
Die sagten mir, dass es offiziell nicht so gut ist. Inoffiziell wüssten sie aber, dass es schon mehrere gemacht haben. Ggf, muss man etwas am Vorbau ändern oder (wenn möglich) Spacer von Gabelschaft entfernen, um die gleiche Sitzposition wieder zu bekommen.
Von der Änderung der Geometrie sei dies auch nicht so dramatisch. Bei 10mm mehr und geringerem Offset würde sich nicht so viel ändern.
Hat das jemand von euch gemacht?
Wenn ja, was genau wurde geändert/ verbaut?

Danke!

Gruß Lars


----------

